# 05 LAFC vs 05 LA Galaxy this weekend (12/8/18): Predictions and Discussion



## Kante (Dec 3, 2018)

The LAFC (home) vs LA Galaxy (away) rematch is coming up this weekend, and, heads-up upfront, this is a longer post.

*Here’s the predict: LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 0.*

*Here’s why:*

*1)  The game this weekend will be a home game for LAFC and an away game for LA galaxy.*

The distance from Cal State LA and Carson to away LA Group games may not seem like much but both LAFC and LA Galaxy play much better this year at home and much worse away.

For example, for LAFC, playing at home vs away accounts for 33% of the variation in LAFC goal differential and the equivalent of +4.2 goal differential advantage playing at home.

For LA Galaxy, playing at home vs. playing away accounts for 39% of the variation in LA Galaxy’s goal differential and the equivalent of +4.28 goal differential advantage playing at home.

*2)  LAFC has improved offensively since the last time the two teams played at the beginning of the season.*

After losing several forwards to TFA for 2018-19, LAFC had some goal scoring issues to figure out, but they seemed to have taken a big step up since their third game of the season.

However, a lot of responsibility looks like it’s fallen to the LAFC #8 mid, both for individual goal scoring with #8 being LAFC’s second leading scorer in 2018-19, and distributing the ball with seven of LAFC players accounting for 80% of total goals.  

More on this dependency below…

*3)  Multiple folks who were at the first game said that the LA Galaxy coach was “very active” in coaching from the sideline.* (The term “joysticking” was used by one observer.)

To be fair, it was LA Galaxy’s second game of the season with nine new players who hadn’t played together before, and it was obviously an important game. 

This time around, coaching from the sideline likely won’t provide the same advantage.

*Here’s keys to the game:*

*1)  Who wins in the midfield?*

Last game, it sounded like LAFC’s #8 got frustrated relatively early. And other teams have had success against LAFC by keeping the center mid quiet with physical defending/marking, with Real SoCal being the best example. 

But LA Galaxy’s #27 is no slouch at the mid either.

And both LAFC and LA Galaxy have forwards (#6 and #29 respectively) who will drop to help facilitate.

*2)  Can LAFC's defense keep control of LA Galaxy’s two top forwards? *

These two players account for almost 60% of LA Galaxy’s total goals this year, are generally a handful and contribute in multiple ways in addition to scoring.

But LAFC’s defense is as good in 2018-19 as it was last year (i.e. one of the best D's in the country), and likely will learn from when these two teams matched up last time.

*3)  Who scores at critical points in the game? *

While both teams typically score about 60% to 65% of their goals in the 2nd half, there are some important distinctions.

LAFC looks like they‘re trying to make a point in recent games of immediately scoring at the beginning of game. For example, LAFC scored goals in the first 10 minutes in three out of their last four games against TFA, Real SoCal and FC Golden State.

On the other hand, according to the game reports, LA Galaxy is particularly strong scoring goals right after the start of the second half, with at least one goal coming right after halftime in six of nine of their group games.
_______

Net net, there will be a lot of pressure on both teams, but these kind of games are an extraordinary opportunity. However, it’s important to remember that the boys on these two teams are only 13 years old.

Best of luck to both teams!


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 3, 2018)

Kante said:


> After losing several forwards to TFA for 2018-19, LAFC had some goal scoring issues to figure out, but they seemed to have taken a big step up since their third game of the season.


Two things...
1. I thought most of the players on this squad came from TFA, why go back?
2. Doesn't TFA Academy only go up to U-14?


----------



## Kante (Dec 3, 2018)

StrikerOC said:


> Two things...
> 1. I thought most of the players on this squad came from TFA, why go back?
> 2. Doesn't TFA Academy only go up to U-14?



Good questions. And not sure on either. 

From what I've seen, the 05 LAFC players from 2017-18 came from all over. Some from TFA but a lot from other clubs as well. LAFC has 4 dedicated scouts on the payroll where other clubs rely on coaches to do a lot of the scouting.

There may have been some player/coach issue last year. The only data I've seen is that the players that left - which included the LAFC 2nd leading scorer from 2017-18 but who had to start sharing time w/ a very good forward LAFC brought in mid-season last year - weren't great on D.

And yes, TFA only goes up to u14, but given how well they're doing, would assume they'll get u15 at least next year.


----------



## SoccerLA3 (Dec 5, 2018)

I wonder if LAFC will continue to use their 04 player in big games like they did against TFA and the showcase.


----------



## Kante (Dec 5, 2018)

SoccerLA3 said:


> I wonder if LAFC will continue to use their 04 player in big games like they did against TFA and the showcase.


Looks like the LAFC 04 you're talking about goes back and forth btw u15 and then some u14 (TFA + showcase games so far) but is rostered with the 04's. 

That LAFC 04 has October 04 dob so not as bad as, for example, the Legends 04's (both were March 04 dob). 

The LAFC 04 has scored two goals in five games (i.e. ok but a little suspect...) where the Legends 04's scored five goals in three games (i.e. they should should not be playing 05/u14)

Legends don't list the 04's on the team roster any longer but they keep showing on game reports, so not sure if they're still playing w/ the 05 Legends team or not.

My two cents is that I'd expect LAFC to be wanting to avoid any asterisk next to a win and would guess that they won't play the 04 in the match this weekend.


----------



## str8baller (Dec 6, 2018)

Spot on with the joysticking comment from LAG coaches.  At most levels from what I've witnessed.  Where is the game, should be a heavyweight battle!


----------



## Kante (Dec 6, 2018)

str8baller said:


> Spot on with the joysticking comment from LAG coaches.  At most levels from what I've witnessed.  Where is the game, should be a heavyweight battle!


Here's schedule for the 05 and 04 LAFC vs LAG games this weekend:

Saturday, December 8th
@ Cal State LA (leave about 15-20 minutes to park and walk to stadium)

05: 5pm kick off
04: 7:30 pm kick off


----------



## Kante (Dec 7, 2018)

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------



## RememberME (Dec 7, 2018)

Kante said:


> The LAFC (home) vs LA Galaxy (away) rematch is coming up this weekend, and, heads-up upfront, this is a longer post.
> 
> *Here’s the predict: LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 0.*
> 
> ...


----------



## RememberME (Dec 7, 2018)

I heard that LAG has 2 key starter players injured for Saturdays game, this may affect the game. Both of this boys were key on the win the first game.


----------



## Kante (Dec 7, 2018)

RememberME said:


> I heard that LAG has 2 key starter players injured for Saturdays game, this may affect the game. Both of this boys were key on the win the first game.


interesting. are they the two players who sat out the RealSoCal match, or new injuries?


----------



## RememberME (Dec 7, 2018)

According to my friend who knows one of families one of them has been battling injuries since the Showcase, and only played 1 game in the showcase( defender#4) strong defender, the other is a new injury.


----------



## Kante (Dec 8, 2018)

Kante said:


> The LAFC (home) vs LA Galaxy (away) rematch is coming up this weekend, and, heads-up upfront, this is a longer post.
> 
> *Here’s the predict: LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 0.*
> 
> ...


Here's results from this weekend:

Predict: LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 0
*Actuals: LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 0*


----------



## Iknownothing (Dec 9, 2018)

Do the results even matter?  It’s not like these mls clubs are developing talent? Are they? Looks to me like these clubs just recruit players and it’s a revolving door..  developing would equalivate to playing your weakest players in big games no matter what the outcome. It’s too bad both these clubs and parents alike only care about the score. It’s like the USMNT playing their usual suspects every game ...


----------



## jpeter (Dec 9, 2018)

Iknownothing said:


> Do the results even matter?  It’s not like these mls clubs are developing talent? Are they? Looks to me like these clubs just recruit players and it’s a revolving door..  developing would equalivate to playing your weakest players in big games no matter what the outcome. It’s too bad both these clubs and parents alike only care about the score. It’s like the USMNT playing their usual suspects every game ...


Yes the results matter although there are no standings / playoffs at this age.

Yes players are developing some more than others.  Every player on every club has played somewhere before they came to whatever team there on now.  Yes it's good to give credit where do.

The training, players, and staff at LAFC are good and it's a stable fun environment.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=590505574712236


----------



## Iknownothing (Dec 9, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yes the results matter although there are no standings / playoffs at this age.
> 
> Yes players are developing some more than others.  Every player on every club has played somewhere before they came to whatever team there on now.  Yes it's good to give credit where do.
> 
> ...


Cool thank you video. I’m sure that the training at LAFC and Galaxy are top notch. However, is it just the same training that USSDA mandates for every club or does MLS clubs do more for development? Maybe MLS clubs do less for development cause they know they can recruit; I’m not saying that’s the case; I’m sure every club does their best but when the same kids are starting 100% of the time and playing the full 90 minutes each game while the same kids are left riding the bench (kids who bust their ass in practice day in and day out never miss) then it kinda looks like it’s about winning. Now this is just my opinion but it seems to me it’s always the smaller boys who haven’t hit their growth spurts yet. Is this development or is this about winning?  Another observation, why is every team stacked with extra wingers strikers and mids... and their defense plays the entire game?   Every game has more attacking players on their bench cause these are the boys who score and every team wants to win. Why do we celebrate when a player runs up the field dribbling the ball head down straight into the defense and now takes a shot into a wall of five defenders and scores?  Why are we happy about the goal? I rather see that player do the right thing and lay the ball off to his trailing teammates who have better shooting options. It’s just absurd what we think what development is...  idk. Cool video though. I hope those boys are still there in the future


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yes the results matter although there are no standings / playoffs at this age.
> 
> Yes players are developing some more than others.  Every player on every club has played somewhere before they came to whatever team there on now.  Yes it's good to give credit where do.
> 
> ...


Background music(?) is so loud I can't hear what the players are saying most of the time.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 10, 2018)

Iknownothing said:


> Cool thank you video. I’m sure that the training at LAFC and Galaxy are top notch. However, is it just the same training that USSDA mandates for every club or does MLS clubs do more for development? Maybe MLS clubs do less for development cause they know they can recruit; I’m not saying that’s the case; I’m sure every club does their best but when the same kids are starting 100% of the time and playing the full 90 minutes each game while the same kids are left riding the bench (kids who bust their ass in practice day in and day out never miss) then it kinda looks like it’s about winning. Now this is just my opinion but it seems to me it’s always the smaller boys who haven’t hit their growth spurts yet. Is this development or is this about winning?  Another observation, why is every team stacked with extra wingers strikers and mids... and their defense plays the entire game?   Every game has more attacking players on their bench cause these are the boys who score and every team wants to win. Why do we celebrate when a player runs up the field dribbling the ball head down straight into the defense and now takes a shot into a wall of five defenders and scores?  Why are we happy about the goal? I rather see that player do the right thing and lay the ball off to his trailing teammates who have better shooting options. It’s just absurd what we think what development is...  idk. Cool video though. I hope those boys are still there in the future


The amt of training days and the suggested 4-3-3 might be similar across DA clubs but the training & development is not. 

Galaxy & LAFC do things some differently in training for example overall but some things like rondos are universal.  The mls clubs generally have larger staffs & a performance coach, trainer, etc and that can help players get more individual attention, training, and specialized focused on specific things.

DA at these ages is about the results and development, the late physically developing players do have there challenges and da has a limited bio band like program. 

Offensive gets more attention va defense no doubt and there is a larger pool of attackers vs Defenders.  Those that can eliminate danger and play out the back consistently are in demand.

All players develop and they all want to win but the results don't necessarily mean you're developing at the pace you're going for.  Some will learn more in defeat vs victory and really just want to have competitive close games and not blowouts so the local rivalry is good for both clubs.


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 10, 2018)

Iknownothing said:


> Why do we celebrate when a player runs up the field dribbling the ball head down straight into the defense and now takes a shot into a wall of five defenders and scores? Why are we happy about the goal?


I agree with everything you said but this part. I think this is subjective. On my sons team, a kid will get subbed for doing something like this regardless if he scores or not. My son also plays for a club with Academy status (not an MLS club). Our team has played up in age for the sole purpose of development. Our club academy director had our team play up for development knowing we would lose games unlike if we were to play normal age group and beat teams by 3-4 goals.


----------



## texanincali (Dec 10, 2018)

Iknownothing said:


> developing would equalivate to playing your weakest players in big games no matter what the outcome.


This is other level stuff right here.


----------



## SoccerisFun (Dec 10, 2018)

Iknownothing said:


> Cool thank you video. I’m sure that the training at LAFC and Galaxy are top notch. However, is it just the same training that USSDA mandates for every club or does MLS clubs do more for development? Maybe MLS clubs do less for development cause they know they can recruit; I’m not saying that’s the case; I’m sure every club does their best but when the same kids are starting 100% of the time and playing the full 90 minutes each game while the same kids are left riding the bench (kids who bust their ass in practice day in and day out never miss) then it kinda looks like it’s about winning. Now this is just my opinion but it seems to me it’s always the smaller boys who haven’t hit their growth spurts yet. Is this development or is this about winning?  Another observation, why is every team stacked with extra wingers strikers and mids... and their defense plays the entire game?   Every game has more attacking players on their bench cause these are the boys who score and every team wants to win. Why do we celebrate when a player runs up the field dribbling the ball head down straight into the defense and now takes a shot into a wall of five defenders and scores?  Why are we happy about the goal? I rather see that player do the right thing and lay the ball off to his trailing teammates who have better shooting options. It’s just absurd what we think what development is...  idk. Cool video though. I hope those boys are still there in the future


This guy sounds a lot like a Dr. Richard Hurtz posting.   Some decent points but ALWAYS complaining about smaller players not getting a chance.  We’ll assume your son is on the “smaller” side.  Just let the kids have fun and let this be their journey.


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 10, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> This guy sounds a lot like a Dr. Richard Hurtz posting.   Some decent points but ALWAYS complaining about smaller players not getting a chance.  We’ll assume your son is on the “smaller” side.  Just let the kids have fun and let this be their journey.


As someone who never played soccer as a kid and only starting learning the nuances of the game as my son got involved, it seems to be one of the only sports where "players size" doesn't play a major factor at all.
My son was "undersized" for many years, so he worked on his technical ability. He is almost 11 and has caught up to the other kids in terms of size and has great skills as well. Sometimes being undersized makes you develop tools as a player that "bigger" kids don't need to use at a young age.


----------



## Iknownothing (Dec 11, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> This guy sounds a lot like a Dr. Richard Hurtz posting.   Some decent points but ALWAYS complaining about smaller players not getting a chance.  We’ll assume your son is on the “smaller” side.  Just let the kids have fun and let this be their journey.


Don’t know who that is I searched and didn’t see any posts. Anyways yes my boy is smaller. I can assume your kid is big. Can’t wait till they play each other


----------



## Kante (May 1, 2019)

Good article about LAG and LAFC. Note items #18 and #19. https://sports.yahoo.com/24-thoughts-inside-the-galaxy-laf-cs-battle-for-los-angeles-173745205.html

In other news, El Trafico for the LAG vs LAFC academy teams is coming up on May 18th.


----------

